# Salmon River NY



## no_luck_again (Mar 25, 2010)

I am going to be in Syracuse for a weekend this October like I do every year. We usually go early october and I fish smaller streams for wild trout but this year we are going after the trout season closes Oct 15th. I am thinking about hitting the Salmon River. 
Anyone fish it during late October? What did you catch? 
Any suggestions on tackle? I'm assuming my steelhead rig will be a little on the light side.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

I wouldnt bother. The king salmon run goes through October and the river is shoulder to shoulder from the DSR to Altmar. Its nothing besides snaggers who snag salmon with large hooks that have a piece of grey foam on them just to say its a "lure".

Once November hits and the dead salmon have dissipated, the big browns and steelhead will be there in good numbers. 

But if you enjoy snagging salmon, then its the place to be.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

I wish I could say this is a joke, but it's exactly what I experienced when I went a few years ago. I had no idea of the "tactic" to use until I got there...guess I should have done my research before haha. Don't get me wrong, had a blast with a few of my buddies up there, but I didn't "catch" a single salmon. We did see some monsters jumping. It was definitely shoulder to shoulder with people too. I heard stories of people "catching" big numbers each day, but didn't see it myself. I'd go back though just for the experience again though.



mdogs444 said:


> I wouldnt bother. The king salmon run goes through October and the river is shoulder to shoulder from the DSR to Altmar. Its nothing besides snaggers who snag salmon with large hooks that have a piece of grey foam on them just to say its a "lure".
> 
> Once November hits and the dead salmon have dissipated, the big browns and steelhead will be there in good numbers.
> 
> But if you enjoy snagging salmon, then its the place to be.


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

I going to be heading up to Niagara next month. If you go make it a weekday. I use my 10'6 noodle. the only thing i do different is a lot heaver line. I use 30lb braid and a 10lb fluoro leader. You don't have to snag......


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Throw stick baites or large intruder flies to get a response from fall salmon. Spoons work so so for fall salmon. They do however work if you fish late in the evening 11 to 1 am. Use glow spoons,.generall white and green works the best. It can be very tough to catch big fall kings but it is def possible. I have fished for them from northen Mi to N.Y. with good luck.


----------



## no_luck_again (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks for the assistance gentlemen. I'll let you know how I do!


----------



## spectrum (Feb 12, 2013)

It's been a while since I've been there... But check out "Trout Brook". It connects to the salmon river. There is a parking spot a little up the street. I fished it about 7 years ago around the Halloween time. If the conditions are right you can pretty much sight fish the stream. I've caught pink salmon, steelhead, and lost a massive Atlantic in there. (not much you can do after he runs through a log jam) The stream is tight and I had to use a 7' rod which I only had 10 lb. line on at the time. At the mouth you'll find the kings. Always wanted to go back but I never did....the ex. girlfriend went to school up there....I don't think she liked it when I would show up to the party smelling like a fish.


----------



## Woogie (Mar 21, 2013)

I totally disagree. I believe a Salmon River experience in Pulaski is worth it. It is not shoulder to shoulder but it is quite crowded. I am from the Columbus area and I am heading to Pulaski the last week of September. I've been to Pulaski multiple times and have had good fishing.
Now, I don't especially like the crowdwd waters but that is a fact of fihing in Pulaski. Spend $50 and fish the DSR


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

When is the best time to go to NY?


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Columbus day weekend is the best weekend typically.


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

Woogie (and all), I'm thinking of going spur of the moment, as soon as 9/15 or so. Any leads on campgrounds, I figure tent camping won't be booked up. " Spend $50 and fish the DSR" --?? Is that above the $50 season license? Would love to "hook up" with a group whose been up and knows the ropes--Hank


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

There are a few campgrounds right on the river, but south of the DSR. I' stayed in one by Altmar, on the west side of the river with easy access. 9/15 may be a bit early for it though. You may have better luck going to the Catt in NY, and its less than half the distance.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm gonna be going October 9~12, hope you guys save some for me


----------



## Bigeyes (Apr 8, 2014)

I too enjoy fishing salmon river. Been going there annually for 16 yrs. we have a blast ! Yes it's crowded but very cool to catch monster fish!


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

mdogs thanx, ok now to research the catt...bigeyes, what week do you recommend for the salmon river? might put off salmon till later then, and try to firm up an offer for muskie in the St Clair. Decisions,decisions..


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

CANEYEGO said:


> mdogs thanx, ok now to research the catt...bigeyes, what week do you recommend for the salmon river? might put off salmon till later then, and try to firm up an offer for muskie in the St Clair. Decisions,decisions..


Two sections to fish on the Catt - the Reservation and the NY public lands. Reservation stretches the lower several miles, and requires a Reservation fishing permit. The NY Public lands stretch the upper section and require a NY fishing license. There are 3 or 4 good access points on the upper stretch in which you can walk up/down for miles. Its fairly big water, so a switch rod, if not a small spey in the 12-13' range, will come in handy. The run starts to do well in the middle of September through the first of November. Since it gets most of its run off from the mountains, its hard to fish in the spring due to high flow rates. Stay away if its above 600 or on the rise to that level.


----------

